# Shabbington @ Great Bucks Steam & Country Fair



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Great Bucks Steam & Country Fair in Shabbington, Buckinghamshire starting 31/07/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=530

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

clianthus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Woofer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh yes. Loved it last time I came


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

andrewball1000 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## MJP8008 (Jul 8, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

MJP8008 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## starburst2 (May 12, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

starburst2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

TheSheriff has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

RX12 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

CaptainBligh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Jmdarr has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

thedoc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Spacerunner has just added their name to attend this rally

Great venue, we really enjoyed this rally last year.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Rankins has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

travelsRus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

david-david has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We now have 32 on the list for Shabbington but 19 of you are still unconfirmed  :roll: so if you could please confirm yourselves or if you can not do it yourself please post on here or pm me and I will do it for you.

Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Lady J,

How do I confirm and pay?

Regards,
David.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont know if I am confirmed or not. Please can yo conform me if not as I dont know how. Many thanks Andrew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

david-david said:


> Hi Lady J,
> 
> How do I confirm and pay?
> 
> ...


Hi David

Payment is on arrival at Shabbington cash only please and I will confirm you on the rally list now 

THE WAY TO CONFIRM YOURSELF IS:-

When you add yourself to the rally list you should get an e.mail from us you click on the link in the e.mail and that should confirm you on the rally list.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> I dont know if I am confirmed or not. Please can yo conform me if not as I dont know how. Many thanks Andrew


All confirmed now Andrew 

Now that just leaves 4 unconfirmed they being

starburst2
TheSheriff
macd
thedoc

Jacquie


----------



## alfredthegreat (Dec 12, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

alfredthegreat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

CaptainBligh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry but now unable to make this rally. Could you please take us off the list. Thank you

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

travelsRus said:


> Sorry but now unable to make this rally. Could you please take us off the list. Thank you
> 
> Chris


Ok Chris thanks for letting us know

Still a few unconfirmed on the list

starburst2
TheSheriff
macd
alfredthegreat

Are you guys coming or not please??????

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jac

I saw John (Starburst2) today, and he says can you confirm him please, he's forgotten his password :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> I saw John (Starburst2) today, and he says can you confirm him please, he's forgotten his password :roll:


Thanks Mike all confirmed 

Now that just leaves 3 not confirmed

TheSheriff
macd
alfredthegreat

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If you are *NOT* arriving on the *THURSDAY* can you please let me know before hand. Thanks

If any of you have anything to sell I am sure it would be ok to bring it and place outside your van.

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm likely to be Friday, Jac


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Will be on Friday afternoon at shabbington 

John and Angela


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi All thank you all for all the surport for the rally if anyone else would like to come please feel free to contact jac or me and you all will be very welcombe....

looking forward to meeting you all again....

Clive


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

do we have a route for over weight vans avoiding weight restrictions


----------



## alfredthegreat (Dec 12, 2005)

Just to confirm Alfred the great will attend this rally and will arrive Friday 

Thanks


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Jmdarr said:


> do we have a route for over weight vans avoiding weight restrictions


We will be going via the Thame ring road and through Long Crendon (Sandy Lane), the route we came out last year.

Paul


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jmdarr said:


> do we have a route for over weight vans avoiding weight restrictions


If you are coming on the M40 come off at Junction 8 take A40 towards Wheatley then head towards Holton and Worminghall then Ickford, site is between Ickford and Shabbington. Its usually well signposted

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jac; 

Starburst2 (john & June) will be arriving thursday


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> If any of you have anything to sell I am sure it would be ok to bring it and place outside your van.
> 
> Jacquie


I'll get her a chair and price label then. :lol:


----------



## duffy1948 (Apr 14, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

duffy1948 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry. We cant make it this year.

Undergoing radiotherapy for the dreaded Prostate cancer..

Next year....


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Alex, good luck and hope it goes ok


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

alexblack13 said:


> Sorry. We cant make it this year.
> 
> Undergoing radiotherapy for the dreaded Prostate cancer..
> 
> Next year....


Hope all goes well for you Alex and look forward to seeing you next year.

Jacquie


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks folks...  

All is going to plan so far with not a huge impact on our lives.. Just back from 10 days away down on the broads (etc) 

I wasn't after sympathy :roll: lol ..... Just a bit miffed that we can't come this year. All down to having to be at Edin' Western Infirmary 5 days a week for 7 weeks!!!! Bugger.. It has impacted on a few things we wished to do but hey ho.. Needs must.

We so much enjoyed the event last year too. Next year for def'..

Take care all and good health. :wink: 

AB13CHB


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have for sale the following if any of you are interested then I can bring to Shabbington.

Riveraia Mobile 300 Drive away Awning will fit either Omistor or Fiamma or you can just throw the ties over the van and anchor to the ground, fits up to 290cm height.£60 o.n.o

Navy blue windbreak I think it has five fold up poles and it packs into a small bag £15 o.n.o

Pop up utility tent £15 o.n.o similar to this piccy

Morocan mat reddy brown in colour but a bit faded £10

Please let me know before Wednesday if you would like me to bring them

Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Jac 

still not sure as to when we will be arriving, but hopefully saturday afternoon 
larry


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jacquie/Clive, we'll be arriving Thursday. Not sure of the time yet but it will be no later than 16.00.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We expect to arrive friday afternoon.
See you then.


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

Hope to see you Thursday afternoon,


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have also got some items surplus to requirements that I will bring with me.

- windbreak and stretchers
- 2 pentanque sets (2x3 boules)
- folding chair (free)
- back box for scooter/bike
- crash helmet new unused

will be there on Friday afternoon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks everybody for a very nice weekend - including the rally staff, and all the attendees! 


see my blog for a few words and pics


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

May I also post my thanks to Clive and Jac for this event. What a really great place and time.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Jac, John and Clive for another splendid weekend at Shabbington.

Nice to meet everyone again.

Looking forward to next time.

Andrea & Bob


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks jac and Clive we really enjoyed the weekend 
John and Angela


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Jac, John and Clive for another great weekend.

alandsue


----------

